
Haskell number system in one picture - fogus
http://www-bucephalus-org.blogspot.com/2009/09/haskell-number-system-in-one-picture.html
======
jrockway
This is not exactly chaotic, it seems pretty straightforward to me. Yes, there
are a variety of numeric types, but the point of the "chaos" is that you can
program with each with the same API. (A "sort" function works on any type that
does "Ord".)

~~~
gwern
While the number setup never seemed too bad to me, I understand the math-types
weren't too happy with the '98 Prelude, hence the numeric-prelude:

\- <http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Numeric_Prelude> \-
<http://hackage.haskell.org/package/numeric-prelude>

~~~
jrockway
I don't think anyone is happy with the current Prelude :)

~~~
gwern
I am happy - out of ignorance!

